# Best tank type water closet?



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking for my esteemed colleagues opinions on tank type floor mounted water closets for a high use venue. They currently have Crane 1.6. They are experiencing high trap blockages. I am proposing new flush valve type but wanted to give an alternative tank type. Any suggestions?
Currently what they have:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Probably a pressure assist tank n bowl. Although I haven't heard much about the newer generations since they had they're massive recall.


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Be careful installing pressure assisted toilets in a back to back installation. We have experienced them siphoning the trap on the oposing toilet. Sewer gas city.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Toto Drake II Model # CST454CEFG!


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

I like what I have experienced with the Toto except the price! LOL!!!! 

Paul


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Toto toilets cost more but you can't beat the flush.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have had plumbers on PZ extolling the virtues of the Gerber Viper. 

I installed {5} Toto Dartmouth W/C's for a customer and she loved them.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I always recommend the drake. Never an issue.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The problem could just be a cracked/deformed trap.... But Crane is junk IMHO. The amount of use shouldn't cause an issue, what goes down and product quality is what matters... and potential vent/drain issues. I have yet to find a stool I really like... just ones I don't like.

I have had luck with some Kohlers. Not the Cimarron though. 

Interesting advice on a BTB powerflush! Makes sense, haven't come across that issue before. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Penncrafter ... just kidding, but yeah, i installed some HO provided ones, and yes they sucked.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toto. Drake. No more to be said.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PaulW said:


> I like what I have experienced with the Toto except the price! LOL!!!!
> 
> Paul


You get what you pay for.


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

anyone try the wolverine brass toilet?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Wolverine carries a comfort height round front closet. I have installed five in the last couple years with no complaints. They seem to flush just fine.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I use the vipers and have had no trouble, and there a good price for a basic stock line toilet. I used Toto for a while but way to many were showing up damaged in the box. Not sure if it was my supplier or factory.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I installed a Gerber Monday. Not sure what model, but it was a 14" rough, std height round front, 3" trap. I liked the quality and how it flushed. I'm going to start using them and see how it goes. I can't stand how the Kholer cimerrons flush... bugs the snot out of me. For a bit I was installing ProFlo's in rentals, but they switched manufactures and IMHO, are junk now.


----------

